# Found an abandoned Chihuahua!



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this, but I am desperate to find a good home for this little guy. My husband found two abondoned Chihuahuas at his warehouse (the male is the one closer to the camera). 










The female is a puppy (I was able to find a good home for her), but we think the male is her father. By the looks of him, we think he is much older because he's getting those white hairs around his muzzle and eyes and has lost some hair on the back of one of his ears.

My husband brought them both home and we bathed them. They were covered with fleas and so very dirty and hungry. I felt so bad for them and couldn't believe that someone had mistreated them so.

Unfortunately, we already have 3 indoor cats and a miniture poodle, so we cannot afford another pet nor do we have the room with our tiny house. We've asked everyone we know, but no one wants him. And we are afraid that if we give his to a shelter they will most likely put him down due to his age. The Chihuahua rescue close to our home got bad reviews of mistreated their dogs, so we do not want to go that route.

He has really attatched himself to my husband and has become his shadow. Unfortunatley, he doesn't get along with my poodle because she is young and wants to constantly play. This little guy, being older, just wants to be left alone and cuddle.

I live in the southern CA area, near Los Angeles. If anyone would like this Chihuahua, please pm me here. I figured a Chihuahua forum would be the best place to find someone who I know would love this breed of dog.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Is there anyway you could keep him if he started getting a long with your Poodle? It usually takes a little while for them to warm up and get used to another dog especially when the younger dog is hyper and a youngster. I bet they will get a long great and love your cat and Poodle soon


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awe what cutie pies! It does take a bit for dogs to transition with each other but if you aren't looking for another dog then giving him up is the best thing to do you're going the right route by posting wherever u can! Maybe you can try posting in your local newspaper or Craig's list, kijiji etc and screen the new potential owners well i have no doubt hell get scooped up!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

You're a great person for putting in the effort to find them forever homes! Like the others here have said, maybe if you gave it some time, he would adapt to your Poodle's personality. But if you truly cannot financially support another animal, then I do believe it would be best to find him another home. You live in a very populated area. I'm sure someone nearby will be willing to take him in. Keep us posted! You may find someone here that will take him. I know we have some active members located in CA.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would assk Kitty&Kahlua -her name is Katie. She fosters and rehomes Chi's all the time with amazing success. She's in Il so I doubt she can take her but I bet she with show you how to rehome him properly. I think she uses Kijiji too -could be wrong- But i'm sure she can give you some pointers.

Good for you for doing this for him, i'm sure you will find him an amazing forever home


----------



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies and advice. And, yes, it's not just because he isn't getting along with my other animals that is the major problem with keeping him. We are just stretched pretty thin financially with the 4 pets we have to take on another at this time.

I will definitely keep you all informed with what's going on with this little guy. I am not familiar with this breed. Do they normally attach themselves to one member of the family. I know poodles generally love and cling to everyone in the family equally, but this Chihuahua just seems to love my husband only and is fearful of everyone else, even though he's been with us for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Whereabouts in CA are you? I am in Bakersfield.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Heartbreaking, isn't it? Maybe there is a local rescue, but probably inundated . . . California has a big Chi population.


----------



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> Whereabouts in CA are you? I am in Bakersfield.


I live in Whittier, about 25 minutes from Los Angeles.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He is cute! But I am in MA. Yes, they do attach to one person. They are okay with everyone, but usually attach to one. 
Good luck, finding him a home. He is cute, so he shouldn't be too hard to place.


----------



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sorry if people are trying to pm me and not able to get through. I keep getting emails saying that my inbox is full when there is only 1 or no messages in it. I will keep checking it though.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You will have to post more before you have more inbox space. I think it is 14 posts? 

If you do decide to put him on a classified ad, such as craigslist, etc.. Please be careful as there are some very convincing predators out there that have even been known to use small children to cry and say their pet died. They use dog/puppies, cat/kittens, bunnies, other animals for all sorts of horrible things these days including, bait dogs, laboratory testing subjects, satanic rituals, horrific fetishes, shipping them in bulk overseas for the faux fur trade and food as well as some people just enjoy abusing animals so they get them for free off of the classified ads. Best thing to do is ask for a small rehoming fee as most will not pay for the animal and checking vet references. It is a sick, sick world out there these days :-(


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Since you are willing to hang onto him until a home is found you might have luck with a private rescue. Usually they will take dogs who have fosters (since you are currently fostering him- he has that covered). I am not far away (Vegas) and our rescues work together a lot so I might be able to find some names for you. I will attempt to PM you or post here if I can find anything. Your best bet is probably calling around and explaining your situation to a bunch of rescues. Their screening would be much safer than craigslist or something like that.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww they are adorable. I Love blk/white Chis. I hope you can find the other little guy a home as well.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I know a person in L.A. that does chi rescue....I got my little Lulubelle from her. Wonderful gal and she works for a wonderful organization. I will look up her info. and send it asap....
Darlene


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I cannot send a private message to you as it won't allow it to go through. Let me know if you still need the info. and we will get in contact another way.
Thanks, Darlene


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Darlene, you are an angel to put your email address up to help this little one. But can we not go over the limit of pms when something like this happens?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Timmysmom said:


> Darlene, you are an angel to put your email address up to help this little one. But can we not go over the limit of pms when something like this happens?


I'm not sure how it works...I think it has to be a certain amount of posts... I hope she emails me....


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Whew I'm coming in late on this lol! Yes I do rescue, privately out of my home.. only chihuahuas, that are known to get along with other dogs; as my own babies are priority to me. If you want I'd be happy to send you a very basic Application to use for screening out folks. There's many examples online too. If he isn't yet neutered; I would get that done asap to avoid people snatching him up for breeder purposes. Have a vet check done at the same time. And I post mainly on Craigslist; unfortunately whenever I use Kijiji or even Petfinder's Classifieds; I get a lot of spam mail. Craigslist, I think, reaches a larger audience... granted yes some are weirdos... but the more people who see it the better I think. I like that CL ads show up in search results, too. Just make the applicants fill out a survey... do a phone interview.. and require a home visit to bring the dog; and if all goes well, you can proceed there; or have the opportunity to back out if you aren't 100% comfortable. AND get it in contract; just a very basic adoption contract (also you could find that on google) that insists they be returned to you if ever it doesn't work out. That way you'll always know where they are. Request to keep in touch. Get to know potential adopters well.


----------



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

First of all, thank you all for your concern and help. What a wonderful, caring group of Chi lovers you are.

Darlene, I cannot find a post with your email address on it, but I thank you for the offer.

My husband says his neice may want the dog. If not, I did get a pm from one of the members here who kindly offered to take him. 

Thanks again to everyone, and I'll let you know tomorrow how it turns out.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Hope everthing works out. Please let us know.

Love Regina and Timmy


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So glad to know that the little guy is getting a home. But if plans do not go thru, please let me know on this thread....you can send me an email on my website contact email address. Just let me know and I will post the info. for you on this thread...
Bless you for taking those babies in and caring for them...
Darlene


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Darlene you are welcome to post the rescue information or a link to it. Rescue information is always welcome it is the breeding sites and puppy sale sites we have a problem with.

As for the inbox space that is something that is a system set up here and it isnt something that they can just turn on and off for a member. It is just something they do to keep people from coming in and spamming members.


----------



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

Darlene, thank you. I will be sure to contact you if the plans fall through. I'm still waiting on my husband to call his neice to make certain or not if she wants this dog; otherwise, I will contact the memeber here (not sure if she'd want me to mention her by name).

My husband can be one to drag his feet on things sometimes, so I have to keep on him. But I should know today for sure.


----------



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

Just wanted to update all those who were interested in the abandoned male Chi finding a home. My neice is, in fact, taking him today. They had fallen in love with him when my husband took him down to their home last week, but they had relatives staying for a few days because of a family funeral, so it would have been to tramatic to take on another dog at that time. But today the relatives had left, so my husband is taking him down there to be with his new family.

Thank you all for your advice and concern. I'm glad everything turned out for the best for these 2 Chihuahuas.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for keeping us posted all the way to the end of his forever happy home.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

so wonderful to hear!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Such great news! Now he has his forever family...he is a very lucky little guy
Thanks too you


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

just been reading through this and its a lovely story! glad he is now happy with a family!  x


----------



## sandooch (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Our neice told me that he fell asleep with her daughter that same day my husband brought him over. They named him 8 Ball. lol

I'm really happy that he is in a loving home with other Chihuahuas to play with.


----------



## 7iluvanimals (May 19, 2012)

You can put him up on oodle.com Good luck in finding him a home


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

7iluvanimals said:


> You can put him up on oodle.com Good luck in finding him a home


Looks like he's found a great home


----------

